# Sports!!!



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

How fortunate are we??? I always love the NHL & NBA finals at the same time. 

I am taking Golden State & Chicago. 

Great stuff.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Meh. I don't really care about sports before September/October.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I am a huge baseball fan so this is a good time of year for me. Used to love basketball but it has just lost something for me. Always in to football (NFL only, could care less about college) but rather save the football talk for when the season starts.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I am a huge baseball fan so this is a good time of year for me. Used to love basketball but it has just lost something for me. Always in to football (NFL only, could care less about college) but rather save the football talk for when the season starts.


Since you're an Oregonian like me, do you get up to Safeco Field? I try to once a summer to catch a Mariners game. Great venue.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Used to love some NHL.

Now days its competitive shooting, rally racing, and pole dancing.

Don't know if that means I've matured or regressed.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

I love watching all the major professional sports. I particularly like football, hockey, and basketball. I like watching the playoffs and World Series in baseball, but don't have much interest in it until then.

I'm always a little sad when the Stanley Cup Final and NBA Finals are over, because then there's nothing of interest until football season starts.

By the way - lifetime New York Football Giants fan, here. Don't judge me.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Well living in cheese head land football is king. The voluntary workouts get more press up here than the NBA or NHL finals. 

I enjoy hockey though I like college more than pros. I hope Chicago wins. A team from Florida should not win at hockey haha.

Last pro basketball ball game I went to Kareem still played for the bucks....yeah its been a while. Never got into basketball the season just seems to drag on forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Ripper said:


> Used to love some NHL.
> 
> Now days its competitive shooting, rally racing, *and pole dancing*.
> 
> Don't know if that means I've matured or regressed.


Interesting hobby...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

thatbpguy said:


> Since you're an Oregonian like me, do you get up to Safeco Field? I try to once a summer to catch a Mariners game. Great venue.


I have no idea why I had Oregon as my location, I am nowhere close to there lol.

That being said, it is on my list to eventually get to Safeco field. Hoping when the boys get a little older we can start visiting all the stadiums.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> Interesting hobby...


Its a spectator sport.


----------



## earworm (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't care about sport since I have found a new job. But I especially love cycling and hiking. It's great relax after such exhausted day.


----------

